# Top 5 online casino game developers



## Betting Forum (Feb 5, 2020)

Licensed software is a guarantee of declared specifications expressed in the return to player, ratios, risks and probability of various events. https://casino-sotv.club/ offers more than 2,000 games of various formats, genres and designs to choose amazing options that can grasp gambler’s attention for a long time. Which developer’s products are better for getting started – see below.

*Microgaming*
One of the oldest game producer, with 25+ years of developing expertise. Throughout this period, it has created about 900 games, many of which hit big in online casinos. Developers focus on the European market. Microgaming has all necessary development licenses. The company releases games of all categories, to the continuous delight of gamblers.

*Endorphina*
Established in 2012, this relatively young company focuses on colorful and spectacular slot machines, for which it has repeatedly scooped diverse awards. The developer is committed to product quality rather than quantity, so each game is one-of-a-kind. Endorphina offers a user-friendly interface and exciting experiences. The Return To Player in slot machines is 96%+, which promises profits for gamers.

*Playson*
Maltese company established in 2012. Despite its presence in various categories, the developer has released just over 50 games. Playson is not focused on quantity; its uniqueness is in the pioneering of unprecedented 3D models and gamification. Thus, ordinary games turn into simple, but engaging stories, so gamblers greatly enjoy playing the company's products.

The company focuses on the European market, so games feature multilingual support. Playson products are original and recognizable.

*Igrosoft*
A developer with 20 years of experience, which originally created games for brick-and mortar casinos, but shifted to online gambling soon after the opening. Now, it ranks among the leaders due to authenticity of its products. Funny characters, understandable plots and playing out various life situations make the brand much more preferred than its rivals.
Despite 88%+ RTP, the company's slot machines have long been among the popular games of many online casinos. Examples include Crazy Monkey, Resident, Keks, Garage, and the immortal Fruit Cocktail.

*NetEnt*
For more than 20 years, the developer has released bright games with excellent graphics and vivid animation. Its portfolio includes more than 200 games, including slot machines, video poker, live games and others. The NetEnt video slot was able to break the record that Mega Moolah kept for many years: Mega Fortune slot machine issued almost €18 million jackpot.
Each year, the company scoops new awards, which demonstrates the desire of the developer to create truly top quality amazing games of all genres.
Try a free game, get more useful information, study player overviews and gamer reviews here: https://casino-sotv.club/top-slots/ .


----------



## Asgardcasinodk (Feb 14, 2020)

I think, the Swedish Yggdrasil Gaming deserve to be among the world's leading game developers. They are young, but very creative and productive, they produce high quality games. As I know, they have become quite popular in Denmark.


----------



## leonenergy (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, I support this position. This company is developing rapidly and works a lot.


----------



## ARZ (Apr 16, 2020)

Yes, Yggdrasil is surely good, but where is Novomatic? This is the most favourite provider ever! Sizzling Hot, Book of Ra - Game changers


----------



## Smormad (Jun 16, 2020)

Yes, Novomatic is really good.


----------



## Smormad (Jun 22, 2020)

They are all good and I liked Novomatic a lot. It was fun to play on there really. I like switching casinos that I play and now I play on Bovada. I found it on kiwigambling.co.nz and on there there are best casinos every for every month. I really have fun times in all the casinos they recommend and I know that I can trust them always. It is good to have that option because you always know what is a good place to play on. Having a good casino is really important because you are risking your money and you don't want someone to mess with it.


----------



## abragred (Oct 20, 2020)

Those comapnies on here are some of the best, not gonna argue


----------



## Bigboss322 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for the list, some good onnes. A few years ago I used to gamble on no name casinos and let's say it ended quite badly. Not that I had an obsession or anything like that, thabk gof, but every penny I would ''invest" in there I wouldn't ever see back. I thought this was the way and someday some luck will struck me, did not happen duuh.  I stopped gambling all together for a while and started gathering information about the good online casinos and which ones of them have the best payout. The only way I gamble nowadays is through


----------

